# تتفق ام تختلف .. يوجد عمر مثالى للزواج؟؟



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2014)

في رأيي انه لا يوجد شئ اسمه العمر المثالي للزواج
فلا هو في العشرينات
ولا الثلاثنيات
ولا الاربعينات

بل هناك وقت مثالي للزواج
يأتي هذا الوقت عندما يأتي الشخص المناسب
سواء كنا في العشرين
او الخمسين
او السبعين

فليس مهما متى نتزوج ..
بل من نتزوج
هو للرجل والمرأة
قانون واحد

طرفاه انسان وانسان
بصرف النظر عن التاريخ
بصرف النظر عن بوصلة المكان
في معظم المجتمعات
يعتقدون ان القطار يفوت سريعا
فليذهب القطار ان شاء …

إذا كان الثمن هو الذهاب الي وجهة لانريدها
فليس مهما متى نركب القطار
بل إلى أين سيأخذنا …؟

لــ هاني إبراهيم نقشبندي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*نيفوووو حبيبتى موضوعك مهم جدا 
بس عاوزة اقولك رأيى فى الموضوع ده 
اكيد الجواز مالوش سن محدد 
بس بيختلف من حد للتانى ومدى تفكيره ونضجه والبيئة اللى نشا فيها 
انا اجوزت فى بداية العشرين اه اتحملت المسئولية 
بس كمان كل ما بكبر سنة بزيد ادراك وفهم اكتر 
بعرف يعنى ايه بيت ومسئولية جوز وازاى تقومى بواجبك على اكمل وجه 
فى بنات بيبقى كل همها تتجوز علشان تفرح 
لكن بيحصل عدم توافق فى الاخر فى الفكر ومن هنا بتحصل المشاكل 
حتة السن دى مجتمعنا للاسف حطها تحت بند العنوسة 
وهى مش كدا خالص 
فى بنات كتير بتشوف انها مش مهيئة نفسيا للجواز 
ومكتفية بشغلها وحياتها العملية 
للاسف مجتمعنا حط قواعد غلط لموضوع الزواج 
*​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *نيفوووو حبيبتى موضوعك مهم جدا
> بس عاوزة اقولك رأيى فى الموضوع ده
> اكيد الجواز مالوش سن محدد
> بس بيختلف من حد للتانى ومدى تفكيره ونضجه والبيئة اللى نشا فيها
> ...




انا معاكى يا رورو هى فعلا بتتوقف على شخصية الانسان سواء كانت بنت او شاب...
فى بنات بتكون مهيئة نفسيا ومدركة يعنى ايه تحمل مسئولية وبتتجوز وتخلف بدرى زيى انا وانتى كده :smil15:
وبنات بيكون عندها طموحات ومنتظرة تحقق طموحتها دى قبل الارتباط 
يعنى مهتمة اكتر بتحقيق احلامها المهنية مثلا والزواج يجى بعدين
المشكلة فى الطريقة اللى بيفكروا بيها البنات والشباب المشكلة اصبحت فى المجتمع العربى نظرته محدودة وعقيمة جدا للحكاية دى 
تعالى شوفى الغرب  مبقولش انهم صح فى كل حاجة انما هما بصراحة شاطرين اوى فى حكاية احترام اختيارات الناس لحياتهم ومبيدخلوش فى حياة بعض
كل واحد حر ما لم يضر 
نورتى يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*كلامك صح يا نيفو 
انا بستغرب من اللى بسمعه واشوفه 
الشباب كمان بقيت بستغرب من طريقة تفكيرهم 
ده البعض علشان محدش ياخد كلامى غلط 
بعض الشباب يوصل لسن 25 مثلا ويقولك عاوز اتجوز 
طيب يابن الناس معاك شقة معاك تمن العفش معاك اى حاجة يقولك لا 
طيب هتتجوز ليه تشحطط بنات الناس معاك 
يقولك اصل انا كبرت وهو بياخد مصروفه من باباه اصلا 
فعلا العيب فى طريقة تفكير الشاب او البنت 
ومدى نضجهم 
كمان الاعلام والنت خلى الشاب من دول عاوز يتجوز وخلاص ميهموش اى حاجة تانى 
لا مسئولية ولا هيتعب فى حياته بعد الجواز ولا لا 
كل تفكيره وهدفه سورى فى موضوع الجنس بسسس 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)

*برافو عليكي يانيفو اختيار موفق
وعمو نقشبندي دا افندي
وبيقول كلام زي الفل 

وانا مع رورو في اللي قلته وخصوصا الجمله دي
*


> *فى بنات كتير بتشوف انها مش مهيئة نفسيا للجواز *


صح جدااا 
تلاقي البنت مش مهيئة لموضوع الارتباط ولا في دماغها اصلا
وبتطلع القطط الفطسة في اي عريس يجيلها وخلاص

وتلاقي بقا حد من جيرانها ولا قرايبها ولا اصحابها يشوفها
يقولولها
* اددددددده هما الرجاله اطسوا في نظرهم
* ادددددده معقولة الجمال دا كله ولسه ماتجوزش
*ادددده انتي لسه متخطبتيش لحد دلوقتي ليه
* يلا بقا مفيش حاجه كدا ولا كدا عايزين نفرح

النبي اتوكسوا
العرسان علي افا من يشيل بس النفس


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (19 يوليو 2014)

سلام ونعمــة أختي Soul & Life

أكيد الوعي والنضج الفكري والجسدي يختلف من إنسان لأنسان، لهذا لا نستطيع الإجماع.
ولكن لو قلنا عن شخص أنه ناضج وعنده استعداد لتحمّل المسؤولية وأن يكون له شريك في حياته،
فالعمر المثالي هو مابين ٢٨ إلى ٣٥ سنة عند المرأة والرجل.

هذا رأيي من خلال خبراتي مع تجارب الناس والأصدقاء والمعارف،
فمن يتزوجون في هذه المرحلة العمرية نسبة طلاقهم تخف أكثر بكثيــــر جداً عمن يتزوجون في سن أصغر.

تحياتـي،
:new5:
​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

لا واللى يقولها يلا شدى حيلك يلا عايزين نفرح بيكى :w00t::w00t:
يعنى اولا تشد حيلها ازاى وتعمل ايه ؟ يعنى لو هى داخلة امتحان نقول ماشى هتشد حيلها تذاكر , لكن فى موضوع الجواز شد الحيل هيعمل ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين انتو مستنيين تفرحو بيا لما اتجوز بس ؟ يعنى انتو حاليا انا منكدة عليكو ؟ مش فرحانين بيا يعنى ؟ كل ما بتشوفونى بتتنكدو ؟؟؟؟ 
ما تفرحو بيا عادى يعنى فى كل الاوقات ما انا بنى ادمة بردو كاملة الادمية يعنى ومتعلمة وبشتغل متفرحوش بيا ليه مش فاهمه انا ؟؟؟؟؟ :smile02:smile02

على فكرة المصريين فى اى مكان فى العااااااالم نفس الطريقة تفكيرهم مش بيتغير, المصرى معروف بجبروته :w00t::w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا واللى يقولها يلا شدى حيلك يلا عايزين نفرح بيكى :w00t::w00t:
> يعنى اولا تشد حيلها ازاى وتعمل ايه ؟ يعنى لو هى داخلة امتحان نقول ماشى هتشد حيلها تذاكر , لكن فى موضوع الجواز شد الحيل هيعمل ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين انتو مستنيين تفرحو بيا لما اتجوز بس ؟ يعنى انتو حاليا انا منكدة عليكو ؟ مش فرحانين بيا يعنى ؟ كل ما بتشوفونى بتتنكدو ؟؟؟؟
> ما تفرحو بيا عادى يعنى فى كل الاوقات ما انا بنى ادمة بردو كاملة الادمية يعنى ومتعلمة وبشتغل متفرحوش بيا ليه مش فاهمه انا ؟؟؟؟؟ :smile02:smile02
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتينى يا روز 
اقولك انا تشد حيلها ازاى 
تنزل الشارع تنقى اى ولد ماشى وتقولوا والنبى ابوس رجلك اهلى عاوزين يفرحوا بيا 
تعالى اتجوزنى وبكدا هتبقى اتجوزت وفرحوا بيها :99:
*​


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
كلام روز ضحكني.. فعلاً شدي حيلك يعني إيش المطلوب منها بالضبط؟؟

لكن أنا برأيي إن السن المثالي للزواج هو زي ماقالت أختي العزيزة سيمفونية الرب: مابين 28 إلى 35
بس راح أنقص سنة وأقول: مابين 27 إلى 35
وأنا ضد إللي يتزوج قبل 22 سنة مهما كانت الأسباب لأن عمر الإنسان يكون غير ناضج عقلياً ولسه مادخل في تجارب الحياة..

وعلى فكرة: هاني إبراهيم نقشبندي هو كاتب سعودي مشهور ومعروف بأفكاره النيرة..*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتينى يا روز
> اقولك انا تشد حيلها ازاى
> تنزل الشارع تنقى اى ولد ماشى وتقولوا والنبى ابوس رجلك اهلى عاوزين يفرحوا بيا
> ...



ههههههههه عندك حق تنزل تدور على عيل تايه ياولاد الحلال :smile02:smile02 ده حاجة غم يابنتى ,ناس تجيب الضغط :smile02:smile02


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
> كلام روز ضحكني.. فعلاً شدي حيلك يعني إيش المطلوب منها بالضبط؟؟
> 
> لكن أنا برأيي إن السن المثالي للزواج هو زي ماقالت أختي العزيزة سيمفونية الرب: مابين 28 إلى 35
> ...



من احب الكتاب لى انسان رومانسى ومتفتح ومثقف  متحسش انه سعودى او عربى اصلا
وده طبعا لانه صاحب فكر مستنير 

انا كمان بتفق معاك الزواج قبل ال 25 ظلم للبنت  وانا يمكن اكتر واحدة اشعر  واقدر احدد بكده لانى تزوجت صغيرة يا دوب 20 سنة كنت بحتفل بعيد ميلادى ال 21 وانا حامل فى بنتى  بيكون حمل تقيل على البنت ومبتكونش لحقت تاخد نفسها من الدراسة يا دوب تتخرج تتجوز  تبقا ام  ههههههههه
حاجة كده من عذاب لعذاب علشان كده استحالة اجوز بنتى قبل 27 استحالة


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> من احب الكتاب لى انسان رومانسى ومتفتح ومثقف  متحسش انه سعودى او عربى اصلا
> وده طبعا لانه صاحب فكر مستنير
> 
> انا كمان بتفق معاك الزواج قبل ال 25 ظلم للبنت  وانا يمكن اكتر واحدة اشعر  واقدر احدد بكده لانى تزوجت صغيرة يا دوب 20 سنة كنت بحتفل بعيد ميلادى ال 21 وانا حامل فى بنتى  بيكون حمل تقيل على البنت ومبتكونش لحقت تاخد نفسها من الدراسة يا دوب تتخرج تتجوز  تبقا ام  ههههههههه
> حاجة كده من عذاب لعذاب علشان كده استحالة اجوز بنتى قبل 27 استحالة



برافو عليكى علمى بنتك انها مش لازم تتجوز بدرى ومتخضعش لضغوط المجتمع او ممكن متتجوزش خالص اذا هى مش عايزة 
المهم لو عايزة تتجوز يبقا تعيش سنها الاول وتعيش كل مراحل حياتها مش تتاخد كده من الدار للنار وبعدين ترجع تندم على العمر اللى فات


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه عندك حق تنزل تدور على عيل تايه ياولاد الحلال :smile02:smile02 ده حاجة غم يابنتى ,ناس تجيب الضغط :smile02:smile02


*الضغط بس والسكر والكلى والمرارة وكل الامراض المستعصية ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

*طب تصدقوا انى بفكر كدا 
فيها ايه لو كنت لسة متجوزتش لحد دلوقتى 
كانت الحياه هتبقى وردى وفللى 
بعيدا عن ان جوزى كويس معايا ولا لا 
بس دى امنيات وطموحات هههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الضغط بس والسكر والكلى والمرارة وكل الامراض المستعصية ههههههههههه*​



مش عارفه الناس بجد بتقول اى كلام فى اى هبل , بيجبوه منين الكلام ده ؟ :smile02:smile02
المهم انهم لو شافوها مع واحد بتحاول تقرب منه وتعرفه , شوفى البنت عملت ايه و سوت ايه ؟ بنات اخر زمن 
الله ؟ مش انتو عايزنها تشد حيلها ؟
على رأي باسم يوسف , انتو مجانيييين ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

متابعه بدون تعليق 

 ​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب تصدقوا انى بفكر كدا
> فيها ايه لو كنت لسة متجوزتش لحد دلوقتى
> كانت الحياه هتبقى وردى وفللى
> بعيدا عن ان جوزى كويس معايا ولا لا
> بس دى امنيات وطموحات هههههههههه*​



هههههههه غلطة وندمان عليها :smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش عارفه الناس بجد بتقول اى كلام فى اى هبل , بيجبوه منين الكلام ده ؟ :smile02:smile02
> المهم انهم لو شافوها مع واحد بتحاول تقرب منه وتعرفه , شوفى البنت عملت ايه و سوت ايه ؟ بنات اخر زمن
> الله ؟ مش انتو عايزنها تشد حيلها ؟
> على رأي باسم يوسف , انتو مجانيييين ؟ :smile02:smile02


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون مجااااانين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه غلطة وندمان عليها :smile02:smile02


*وبقولك اسمعيها 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> متابعه بدون تعليق
> 
> ​


*ليه اسوسو بس 
سمعينا رأبك مع او ضد 
ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> من احب الكتاب لى انسان رومانسى ومتفتح ومثقف  متحسش انه سعودى او عربى اصلا
> وده طبعا لانه صاحب فكر مستنير
> 
> انا كمان بتفق معاك الزواج قبل ال 25 ظلم للبنت  وانا يمكن اكتر واحدة اشعر  واقدر احدد بكده لانى تزوجت صغيرة يا دوب 20 سنة كنت بحتفل بعيد ميلادى ال 21 وانا حامل فى بنتى  بيكون حمل تقيل على البنت ومبتكونش لحقت تاخد نفسها من الدراسة يا دوب تتخرج تتجوز  تبقا ام  ههههههههه
> حاجة كده من عذاب لعذاب علشان كده استحالة اجوز بنتى قبل 27 استحالة



برافو عليكي.. وجميل جداً أن الشخص يشارك بتجاربه الشخصية مع الآخرين..
وأول مرة اعرف انك متزوجة.. كنتي أحسبك صغيرة 

سلامي للأهل :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ليه اسوسو بس
> سمعينا رأبك مع او ضد
> ههههههههههههههه *​[/QUOT E]
> طالما طلبتى راى مقدرش ارفضلك طلب
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

> طالما طلبتى راى مقدرش ارفضلك طلب
> وكلام فى سرك ايدى كانتى وكلانى اكتب
> هههههههههههههه
> انا وﻻ مع ولا ضد
> ...



*وماذا اقول بعد كل ما قيل 
الله عليكى يا سوسو 
الصراحة مشاركة قيمة وراقية عجبتنى جدا :Love_Letter_Open:
*​


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وماذا اقول بعد كل ما قيل
> الله عليكى يا سوسو
> الصراحة مشاركة قيمة وراقية عجبتنى جدا :Love_Letter_Open:
> *​



ميغسى ميغسى 

ده نتاج خبره بعيشتنا بالمجتمع الحشرى 
هههههههههه 
 خلى الواحد نطق 
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ميغسى ميغسى
> 
> ده نتاج خبره بعيشتنا بالمجتمع الحشرى
> هههههههههه
> ...


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​



:99::99::99::99:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

> طالما طلبتى راى مقدرش ارفضلك طلب
> وكلام فى سرك ايدى كانتى وكلانى اكتب
> هههههههههههههه
> انا وﻻ مع ولا ضد
> ...


بصراحة ياسوسو مش عارفه اقول حاجة بعد كلامك , بجد مشاركة رائعة ولخصت كل حاجة 
فعلا التربية الغريبة اللى احنا اتربينا عليها بتطلع فعلا شخصيات مهزوزة ومريضة وكارهه نفسها وكارهه غيرها وبتتحشر فى حياة غيرها لانها كارهاه اساسا ولان حياتها فاضية مش لاقين حاجة يعملوها


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصراحة ياسوسو مش عارفه اقول حاجة بعد كلامك , بجد مشاركة رائعة ولخصت كل حاجة
> فعلا التربية الغريبة اللى احنا اتربينا عليها بتطلع فعلا شخصيات مهزوزة ومريضة وكارهه نفسها وكارهه غيرها وبتتحشر فى حياة غيرها لانها كارهاه اساسا ولان ياتها فاضية مش لاقين حاجة يعملوها



ميرسى ميرسى 

ايه يا جماعه هتغر كده مش معقول 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى روزا 

انا مقولتش جديد انا حكيت الواقع 

وانتى فسرتى اكتر بردك 

بس عارفه مجتمعنا ده مستحيل يتغير لاسف 

لانه مش معترف بمشكلته مسمى مشكلته عادات وتقاليد ومفكرهم اخلاق واحترام 

فى حين الاخلاق والاحترام هما احترام كينونه الانسان واحترام حريه اللى اقل شئ فيها يختار ازاى يعيش من غير صداع كلام الناس


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ميرسى ميرسى
> 
> ايه يا جماعه هتغر كده مش معقول
> 
> ...



العادات والتقاليد ديه يابنتى سرطان :99:
المشكلة ان مفيش حد بيفكر فيها , يعنى بيعملوها وينقلوها من جيل لجيل من غير حد يوقف كده مع نفسه ويسال نفسه طيب ليه ده عيب ؟
ليه ده غلط ؟ ليه ده حرام ؟
كمية العيب اللى احنا سمعناها واحنا صغيرين تكفى مجرة بحالها :smile02
بجد احنا كل حاجة عندنا عيب واحنا اكتر ناس بتتكلم فى العيب :smile02:smile02
قريت رواية ليوسف ادريس اسمها العيب واحدة من الشخصيات كانت ست متجوزة راحت تقابل مجموعة بنات فى النادى وبيقولو عندهم عيد ميلاد زميلهم عايزين يروحوه راحت الست ديه قالتلهم عيب تروحو حاجة زى كده 
المهم ان الكاتب بيكمل ويقول انها عماله تقول عيب وهى طول القعدة بتتكلم فى حاجات عيب :smile02:smile02:smile02
نعٌيب زماننا والعيب فينا :w00t:


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> العادات والتقاليد ديه يابنتى سرطان :99:
> المشكلة ان مفيش حد بيفكر فيها , يعنى بيعملوها وينقلوها من جيل لجيل من غير حد يوقف كده مع نفسه ويسال نفسه طيب ليه ده عيب ؟
> ليه ده غلط ؟ ليه ده حرام ؟
> كمية العيب اللى احنا سمعناها واحنا صغيرين تكفى مجرة بحالها :smile02
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت هتقوليلى على قاعدات الحريم تبقى عايزه تحطى قنبله وتجرى وتسبيهم 

طبعا مش كل الناس زى بعض بس الغالب كده 

عارفه بكره كلمه عادات وتقاليد 

وفوقيهم الكلمه اللى كنت بتقولى عليا شدى حيلك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انت هتقوليلى على قاعدات الحريم تبقى عايزه تحطى قنبله وتجرى وتسبيهم
> ...



بجد بيقولو حاجات تقرف :smile02:smile02:smile02
طيب يلا شيدى حيلك بقا , فين الشدة ؟؟؟؟:99:


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بجد بيقولو حاجات تقرف :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> 
> وهما بيتكلم ببقى عايزه ......... ولا بلاش
> ...




منه له منه له 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem

لما تشيديها انتى الاول


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> منه له منه له
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:
> ...



طيب شدى انتى كده وانا اشد من عندى يمكن ربنا يكرمنا :smile02:smile02
بس هو سؤال الاول . هو ايه الحيل ده بس الاول  علشان ابقا عارفه وانا بشد؟؟ لحسن اشد حاجة تطلع غلط


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب شدى انتى كده وانا اشد من عندى يمكن ربنا يكرمنا :smile02:smile02
> بس هو سؤال الاول . هو ايه الحيل ده بس الاول  علشان ابقا عارفه وانا بشد؟؟ لحسن اشد حاجة تطلع غلط


*فصلتينى ضحك يا روز 
*​


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب شدى انتى كده وانا اشد من عندى يمكن ربنا يكرمنا :smile02:smile02
> بس هو سؤال الاول . هو ايه الحيل ده بس الاول  علشان ابقا عارفه وانا بشد؟؟ لحسن اشد حاجة تطلع غلط



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلمه حيل باللغه العاميه القوى او التركيز 

واحد بيشتغل شد حليك ( يعنى قواه البدنيه لو عامل بارض او الذهنيه لو اعمال حسابيه وما شابه ذلك ) 

واحد بيذاكر شد حيلك ( يعنى تركيزه بالمذاكره ) 

تعالى نفسراها فى المواقف المستفزه 

واحده لم ترتبط بعد بالعاميه ( ....... ) هههههههه 
شدى حيلك ( يعنى تركيزه ذهنى او بدنى على الرجل ) 
لو شديته بجد تبقى مش متربيه على حسب العادات والتقاليد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو انا ايه اللى بقوله ده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلمه حيل باللغه العاميه القوى او التركيز
> 
> ...



ههههههه ماشى ميرسى على الترجمة 
ما ده اللى انا قولته , يقولولها شدى حيلك ولو شدت حيلها وحب تتعرف على واحد وراحت صارحته مثلا بطريقة حتى غير مباشرة تبقا قليلة الادب 
يبقا ايه المطلوب بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ مش بقولك زى ما قال باسم يوسف انتو مجانيييين ؟


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه ماشى ميرسى على الترجمة
> ما ده اللى انا قولته , يقولولها شدى حيلك ولو شدت حيلها وحب تتعرف على واحد وراحت صارحته مثلا بطريقة حتى غير مباشرة تبقا قليلة الادب
> يبقا ايه المطلوب بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ مش بقولك زى ما قال باسم يوسف انتو مجانيييين ؟




هههههههههههههههههههه

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

ودى حال واحده حبيت تشد حيلها بقيت كده :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

عالم مقرف بجد 

ليه الارتباط ميبقاش بجد عن حب متبادل بين طرفين 

علاقه تضحيه وعطاء من كل واحد منهم 

مبنيه على اساس متين 

مش اسم على بطاقه بيضاف 

عمر ما هيبقى كده طول ما التربيه والاساس غلط


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> 
> ...



انتى بتحلمى ياسوسو , حبيبتى الجواز عندنا تجارة هات وخد ومش عايزة اقول كلام تانى , لكنه ابدا مش علاقة انسانية بين اتنين متفاهمين , بيحبو بعض 
من قريب واحد ست كبيرة قد مامتى بتقولى هو انتو ليه جيل الايام ديه بتاخدو وقت تتعرفو الاول يعنى ؟, مدام كل الشروط موجودة والمواصفات ما تتجوزو على طول ؟ قولتلها طيب مش لازم نتعرف الاول ناخد على بعض نحب بعض , احنا اتنين بنى ادمين مش شوالين بطاطس 
قالتلى تتعرفو بعد الجواز :new6: نفسي اعرف هنتعرف ازاى بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى اقابله فى ال reception مثلا اسلم عليه اهلا وسهلا اتشرفنا بحضرتك ياريت نتعرف رغم اننا متجوزين يعنى بس ميضرش نتعرف بردو ؟ وبعدين هعمل ايه بالتعارف بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى هستفيد ايه ؟بعد ما اتعرف وطلع مش مناسبنى هعمل ايه ساعتها ؟ 
ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه التفكير ده ؟ لقد هرمنا :new6::new6:


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتى بتحلمى ياسوسو , حبيبتى الجواز عندنا تجارة هات وخد ومش عايزة اقول كلام تانى , لكنه ابدا مش علاقة انسانية بين اتنين متفاهمين , بيحبو بعض
> من قريب واحد ست كبيرة قد مامتى بتقولى هو انتو ليه جيل الايام ديه بتاخدو وقت تتعرفو الاول يعنى ؟, مدام كل الشروط موجودة والمواصفات ما تتجوزو على طول ؟ قولتلها طيب مش لازم نتعرف الاول ناخد على بعض نحب بعض , احنا اتنين بنى ادمين مش شوالين بطاطس
> قالتلى تتعرفو بعد الجواز :new6: نفسي اعرف هنتعرف ازاى بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى اقابله فى ال reception مثلا اسلم عليه اهلا وسهلا اتشرفنا بحضرتك ياريت نتعرف رغم اننا متجوزين يعنى بس ميضرش نتعرف بردو ؟ وبعدين هعمل ايه بالتعارف بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى هستفيد ايه ؟بعد ما اتعرف وطلع مش مناسبنى هعمل ايه ساعتها ؟
> ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه التفكير ده ؟ لقد هرمنا :new6::new6:
> ...


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

فكرتينى بقصه واحده متجوزه بتحكى خيبه امالها بعد الجواز 
بتقول انها كانت مخطوبه تقريبا سنتين او ثلاثه مش فاكره 
كانت عايزه تتعلم السواقه خطبها وماله يا حياتى اعلمك بعد الشغل يروح عليها يلا يا حبى ويلف بيها اه تمام كده الموضوع مش صعب 
بعد الجواز وهو بيحاول يعلمها حط الشوز جنبها وقعد يقولها انتى حماره ولا عمرك هتتعلمى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب تصدقوا انى بفكر كدا
> فيها ايه لو كنت لسة متجوزتش لحد دلوقتى
> كانت الحياه هتبقى وردى وفللى
> بعيدا عن ان جوزى كويس معايا ولا لا
> بس دى امنيات وطموحات هههههههههه*​



انا ساعات برضو بفكر كده زيك يا رورو  .. وصدقونى تفكيرنا ده ملوش علاقة ابدا بتقييم علاقتنا الزوجية
نشكر الله عايشين فى نعمة والحياة مستقرة وكله تمام لكن الانسان من حقه يشغل راسه ويفكر ويتخيل وانا بشوف بنات جيلى اللى يادوب لسه بتفكر ترتبط هههه واللى لسه عروسة لها كام سنة 
اللى بيلفت نظرى اوى بقا انهم بيعيشوا التوقيت اللى انا كنت فيه ام وزوجة ومتحملة اعباء اد الداتهية هما فررررى خالص بتشتغل بتخرج على اتصال دائم بصحابتنا  يعنى الحياة ماشية براحة مفيش تنشنة مفيش ضغط اوفر واعباء عليكى مخلياكى ماشية بالعافية هههههه
الزواج مش وحش وهو استقرار ونعمة كبيرة لكن لو كانت فى التوقيت الصح واختيار الشريك الصح مش جوازة وخلاص


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> برافو عليكي.. وجميل جداً أن الشخص يشارك بتجاربه الشخصية مع الآخرين..
> وأول مرة اعرف انك متزوجة.. كنتي أحسبك صغيرة
> 
> سلامي للأهل :Love_Letter_Open:



ههههههه الله يخليك بيس لا انا مش صغيرة اوى يعنى :fun_lol: عمرى 35:bomb: متزوجة ليا خمستااااااااشر سنة هههههههههههههههههههههه وانا بحب اطول فيها كده من كتر امتنانى للرقم هههههه عندى ناردين ويوسف  تسلم وتعيش يوصل سلامك الغالى


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتى بتحلمى ياسوسو , حبيبتى الجواز عندنا تجارة هات وخد ومش عايزة اقول كلام تانى , لكنه ابدا مش علاقة انسانية بين اتنين متفاهمين , بيحبو بعض
> من قريب واحد ست كبيرة قد مامتى بتقولى هو انتو ليه جيل الايام ديه بتاخدو وقت تتعرفو الاول يعنى ؟, مدام كل الشروط موجودة والمواصفات ما تتجوزو على طول ؟ قولتلها طيب مش لازم نتعرف الاول ناخد على بعض نحب بعض , احنا اتنين بنى ادمين مش شوالين بطاطس
> قالتلى تتعرفو بعد الجواز :new6: نفسي اعرف هنتعرف ازاى بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى اقابله فى ال reception مثلا اسلم عليه اهلا وسهلا اتشرفنا بحضرتك ياريت نتعرف رغم اننا متجوزين يعنى بس ميضرش نتعرف بردو ؟ وبعدين هعمل ايه بالتعارف بعد الجواز ؟ يعنى هستفيد ايه ؟بعد ما اتعرف وطلع مش مناسبنى هعمل ايه ساعتها ؟
> ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه التفكير ده ؟ لقد هرمنا :new6::new6:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك

لا طبعا انا ضدد مبدء حكاية الجوازات التقليدية دى رافضاها تماما  ابن فلانة ياخد بنت فلان
اوب يتقدم اب يتخطبوا يتجوزوا  على سبيل تعارف الاسماء والعائلات
لازم يكون فى تعارف بين الزوجين ولازم هما اللى يختاروا بعض علشان بعد كده كل واحد يتحمل  نتيجة اختياره ...
بسبب الطريقة الغريبة دى فى الجوازات  بتطلع فى الاخر جوازات مأندلة ومبتعمرش وتلاقى من بعد اول سنة البنت عند اهلها وهو عند اهله والشقة مقفولة  وده انا لاحظته كتير  وده بيكون نتيجة لجوازات الصالونات اللى هى بتم زى سلق البيضة بالضبط مبتخدش وقت هو معاه فلوس واهله عاوزين يفرحوا بيه
وهى اعده منتظرة ابن الحلال  فبتم بسرعة رهيبة من غير الاثنين ميعرفوا بعض ويشوفوا دماغتهم هتركب على بعضها او لا

لازم يكون فى تعارف كويس إن مكنش حب قبل الزواج وده ولا عيب ولا حرام اللى خلانى لما بدخل اشترى جيب او فستان بقيسه قبل ما اشتريه مش هتعرف على زوج العمر كله ؟؟!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

*الجواز بيختلف من شخصيه لشخصيه 
فى بنت اولد تلاقي سنهم صغير لكن عقلهم كبير 
والمهم بجد الاختيار بيريحك طول عمرك وتعيشى فى سعاده 
انا اتجوزت بعد امتحانات الثانويه العامه 17 سنه 
بس اتجوزت انسان مبارك شخصيه رائعه ومش ندمانه على قرارى 
لكن مرات بقول لنفسى كنت استنيت شويه 
بس المشكله هو مش هيستنى 
موضوع جميل نيفو دايما متميزه فى اختياراتك *


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا واللى يقولها يلا شدى حيلك يلا عايزين نفرح بيكى :w00t::w00t:
> يعنى اولا تشد حيلها ازاى وتعمل ايه ؟ يعنى لو هى داخلة امتحان نقول ماشى هتشد حيلها تذاكر , لكن فى موضوع الجواز شد الحيل هيعمل ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين انتو مستنيين تفرحو بيا لما اتجوز بس ؟ يعنى انتو حاليا انا منكدة عليكو ؟ مش فرحانين بيا يعنى ؟ كل ما بتشوفونى بتتنكدو ؟؟؟؟
> ما تفرحو بيا عادى يعنى فى كل الاوقات ما انا بنى ادمة بردو كاملة الادمية يعنى ومتعلمة وبشتغل متفرحوش بيا ليه مش فاهمه انا ؟؟؟؟؟ :smile02:smile02
> ...


*ايوه تشد حيلها تتحرك كده وتشوف لها عريس متريش 
وابن عيله  وتوقعه وتتجوزه
يعنى هتفضل خيبه كده هههههه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أغسطس 2014)

ارتفع سن الزواج بالنسبة للبنت وكذلك الولد
البات وصلت لسن الاربعين واكثر
ربنا يستر


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *الجواز بيختلف من شخصيه لشخصيه
> فى بنت اولد تلاقي سنهم صغير لكن عقلهم كبير
> والمهم بجد الاختيار بيريحك طول عمرك وتعيشى فى سعاده
> انا اتجوزت بعد امتحانات الثانويه العامه 17 سنه
> ...



ربنا يسعدك ماريا  .. ماهو انا وانتى ورورو نشكر الله حياتنا مستقرة وازوجنا ولاد حلال وطيبين مقولناش حاجة
لكن انا  عن نفسى بتكلم فى نقطة انه فى سن العشرين ده وانتى طبعا سبقتى العشرين كمان ههههه المفروض البنت تاخد راحتها يعنى متستعجلش فى الارتباط علشان ميجيش عليها لحظة تقول انى استعجلت وفترة من عمرى عدت معشتهاش كما يجب ان تعاش
نورتى ماريا ومواضيعى حلوة بيكم ومشاركتكم الراائعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا ساعات برضو بفكر كده زيك يا رورو  .. وصدقونى تفكيرنا ده ملوش علاقة ابدا بتقييم علاقتنا الزوجية
> نشكر الله عايشين فى نعمة والحياة مستقرة وكله تمام لكن الانسان من حقه يشغل راسه ويفكر ويتخيل وانا بشوف بنات جيلى اللى يادوب لسه بتفكر ترتبط هههه واللى لسه عروسة لها كام سنة
> اللى بيلفت نظرى اوى بقا انهم بيعيشوا التوقيت اللى انا كنت فيه ام وزوجة ومتحملة اعباء اد الداتهية هما فررررى خالص بتشتغل بتخرج على اتصال دائم بصحابتنا  يعنى الحياة ماشية براحة مفيش تنشنة مفيش ضغط اوفر واعباء عليكى مخلياكى ماشية بالعافية هههههه
> الزواج مش وحش وهو استقرار ونعمة كبيرة لكن لو كانت فى التوقيت الصح واختيار الشريك الصح مش جوازة وخلاص


*يعنى مطلعتش لوحدى انيفو طمنتينى 
افتكرتنى حد مفترى ومش راضى باللى البنات بتتمناه ههههههههههه 
ايييييييييه بتفكرينى ليه انيفو بس 
بالحياه الفرى والصحاب من غير مسئولية 
:t19::t19::t19:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> فكرتينى بقصه واحده متجوزه بتحكى خيبه امالها بعد الجواز
> بتقول انها كانت مخطوبه تقريبا سنتين او ثلاثه مش فاكره
> كانت عايزه تتعلم السواقه خطبها وماله يا حياتى اعلمك بعد الشغل يروح عليها يلا يا حبى ويلف بيها اه تمام كده الموضوع مش صعب
> بعد الجواز وهو بيحاول يعلمها حط الشوز جنبها وقعد يقولها انتى حماره ولا عمرك هتتعلمى
> هههههههههههههه



على رأى صلاح جاهين وسعاد حسنى , دولا لا غنى ولا صيت دولا جنس غويط وكتاب ما يبان من عنوانه :new6::new6:


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههه
عسل يا روزا 
والله انتى خساره فى البلد دى 
ههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> على رأى صلاح جاهين وسعاد حسنى , دولا لا غنى ولا صيت دولا جنس غويط وكتاب ما يبان من عنوانه :new6::new6:



هى كانت بتقول غوويط ولا حووويط هههههههههههه اصلها تفرق معايا جدا المفردات والمعانى:new6:


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> فكرتينى بقصه واحده متجوزه بتحكى خيبه امالها بعد الجواز
> بتقول انها كانت مخطوبه تقريبا سنتين او ثلاثه مش فاكره
> كانت عايزه تتعلم السواقه خطبها وماله يا حياتى اعلمك بعد الشغل يروح عليها يلا يا حبى ويلف بيها اه تمام كده الموضوع مش صعب
> بعد الجواز وهو بيحاول يعلمها حط الشوز جنبها وقعد يقولها انتى حماره ولا عمرك هتتعلمى
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه اقولك سر اسوسو ومتقوليش لحد علشان الشماتة وحشة
ههههههههههههه كلهم بيكونوا كده فى الاول و انصحك اسمعى الاستاذ عمرو دياب لما بيقوا كان طيب كان حنين اتاااريه ................
هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

طيب خلينا على عامانا يا نيفو 
بتنصحينا ليه بس 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب خلينا على عامانا يا نيفو
> بتنصحينا ليه بس
> 
> ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه انا قولت او عيكوا بس علشان متستعجلوش اوى يعنى
هههههه


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههه

ماشى يا اوختى ميرسى للتوعيه 

ههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

مش هتجوز ههههههههههههههههههه

الا اذا... 

و الموضوع مالوش سن بلاش تخلف انا اعرف بشر عندها 80 و اتجوزت فبلاش تخلف هههههههههه مالناش موسم تزواج كالحيوان احنا

و بس


----------



## grges monir (15 أغسطس 2014)

مقال مميز لكاتب مثقف


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> مش هتجوز ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الا اذا...
> 
> ...



يا بنتى مالك دخلت شمال ليه كده ههههههههه
احنا بنتناقش مبتعرفيش تتناقشى :a63: وبعدين هتتجوزى متقلقيش:a63:


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مقال مميز لكاتب مثقف



يلا اى خدعة :t31: نورت جرجس


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

حبيت اضحكم معايا 

ايه رايكم فى دى 

افتكروا الشتيمه حراااااااااااااااااااام 
حتى لو سركم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> حبيت اضحكم معايا
> 
> ايه رايكم فى دى
> 
> ...


*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه قلبى 
*​ 






​


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه قلبى
> *​
> 
> 
> ...




leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr

:t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> حبيت اضحكم معايا
> 
> ايه رايكم فى دى
> 
> ...




انما لو مصرى بقا ده مكانش صحاها هى بس , ده كان صحى الجيران والشارع كله , قومى ياولية فين المفتاااااااااااااااااااح :smil8::smil8:


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> انما لو مصرى بقا ده مكانش صحاها هى بس , ده كان صحى الجيران والشارع كله , قومى ياولية فين المفتاااااااااااااااااااح :smil8::smil8:



هههههههههه 
حصلت مع بنت خالتى فى اول سنه جواز 

صحى العماره كلها 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ontarian (26 أكتوبر 2014)

انا عن نفسي قررت اني مش هاتجوز مصرية من اساسه

واهلي الى حد كبير تعايشوا مع القرار ده....ف الاخر هم مالهمش كلمة اوي عليا دلوقتي انا مستقل ماديا ومعنويا وعايش ف بلد تانية اساسا

مع الاجنبية فعلا الجواز بيكون عن حب....المصرية مهما كانت منفتحة مابتكونش مستقلة عن اهلها وبتكون بتتجوز عيلتها كلها معاها...ويطلبوا طلبات مادية كتير وبتاع...على ايه؟

انا سعيد ان المرة الوحيدة اللي جربت فيها مع واحدة مصرية ما كملناش شهر....كان زماني متدبس للابد دلوقتي!


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2014)

هههههه حرام عليك حرام على رأى وردة

انت كده بتظلم المصريات بالعكس بشوف بنات ليهم شخصية ومستقلين بذاتهم وهما لسه بيدرسوا فمبالك بقا لو البنت خلصت دراستها واشتغلت 
نظرتك للبنات المصريات خاطئة تماما ليس معنى احترام العادات والتقاليد واحترام الدفىء الاسرى والترابط العائلى اننا نظلمها ونقول ليس لها شخصية يمكن احنا كمجتمع بطبعه
حنون ومشاعره فياضة وده بينعكس على تربيتنا لولادنا وعلفكرة ده بيميزنا مبيعبناش
يعنى لو الترابط الاسرى والرحمة على الاهل والتواصل معهم اعتبرناه عيب فى شخصية البنت المصرية هيكون احنا ماشيين بالشقلوب
نورت الرب يوفقك


----------

